# New TiVoHD Update Available - SA CableCard Users



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

As promised, we've completed our testing and a new update is now available for TiVoHD. We believe this will alleviate the majority of issues people have reported with CableCards, specifically some issues with SA CableCards. 

The software is mapped to all TiVoHD systems, you should see it on your box in the next couple of days (unless you are pressing 'connect to TiVo service now' repeatedly).  

We appreciate your patience through the resolution of these issues. 

Cheers, 
Pony


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

*Summary for 8.1.7c2 Update*
 *Yes, it eliminates pixelization and audio dropouts with Scientific Atlanta CableCards!*

 The new software only eliminates pixelization and audio dropouts on live TV and new recordings, not old recordings.

 To enable 30s skip, use the Select-Play-Select-3-0-Select code while watching timeshifted programming, rather than recorded programming.


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Just in time for Football season! I'll report on it's affect as soon as I get it.

Thanks Pony.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Got the 8.1.7c2 update. Only been watching for a few minutes, but so far so good. :up:

ETA: two SA S-cards


----------



## navman (Aug 11, 2007)

Im running home at lunch to see if this works, thank you tivo......


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> As promised, we've completed our testing and a new update is now available for TiVoHD. We believe this will alleviate the majority of issues people have reported with CableCards, specifically some issues with SA CableCards.


Thanks for the update Pony .. I will hit my "update now" over and over again in a moment .. Question for you .. (and I do hope you continue to observe this thread) .. can you list what issues those were that you believe have been alleviated?

Obviously there is the pixelation stuff .. but have you touched on the Dolby audio-drop out stuff (Ya know, where if you go to PCM you're fine... but who likes losing their Dolby) .. or is that waiting for the 8.3 merge?

Thanks again.. looking forward to testing it out!

-MirclMax


----------



## dkwong (Aug 27, 2007)

What's the DD audio drop out bug? I use DD and haven't noticed any drop outs. Also, has the mono bug been fixed?


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

dkwong said:


> What's the DD audio drop out bug? I use DD and haven't noticed any drop outs. Also, has the mono bug been fixed?


As reported by another user in the official TiVo HD issue thread ..
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5409060&&#post5409060

-MirclMax


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

dkwong said:


> What's the DD audio drop out bug? I use DD and haven't noticed any drop outs. Also, has the mono bug been fixed?


I second the Mono audio bug for Analog channels...


----------



## chsscgas (Oct 27, 2003)

TiVo Pony

Based on my own experience and postings on this website, S3 TiVos using SA cablecards seem to be less stable than those using Motorola cablecards. 

Are you guys looking at SA cablecard issues with the S3 and is there a chance some of the TiVoHD fixes could help the S3's?


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

chsscgas said:


> TiVo Pony
> 
> Based on my own experience and postings on this website, S3 TiVos using SA cablecards seem to be less stable than those using Motorola cablecards.
> 
> Are you guys looking at SA cablecard issues with the S3 and is there a chance some of the TiVoHD fixes could help the S3's?


Yes...whats the story for the S3 users. I have had the macroblocking issue since 8.3 was installed.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Just want to post an early optimistic response ... running "c2" for just a little bit now .. but it *seems* better.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

guys, please keep posting your experiences with the new update. i am dying to get home! please please please please please work!!!!


----------



## Ambival (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree. I've been having the same blocking issues with my HD for quite a while now.


----------



## navman (Aug 11, 2007)

Updated my tivo...............
All seems fabulous so far
1) No Audio Dropouts 
2) No pixellation/macroblocking.
I tested it for about 45 minutes and then unfortunately had to get back to work.
But definitely see a huge improvement, in the time i tested the update had none of the aforementioned problems.
So there you go all you naysayers and skeptics (myself included) tivo proves you wrong again!!


----------



## Legacy679 (Feb 6, 2003)

So far things have been great for the last 20 minutes or so. I was seeing macroblocking consistently prior to the update.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

I happen to be home on vacation this week, and just forced a call...... 

Downloaded the 8.1.7c software and...... 

It SEEMS to have fixed my issues! (or at least improved it!) I haven't had chance to watch a full hour show yet, but so far NO macroblocking on my HD channels.... previously I had some macroblocking every couple of minutes... 

I'll post again after I can spend more time with it. 

For the record- 2 Single Stream SA cards, Charter Cable, Western Massachusetts


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

For those that report change (or no change), please post (a) what the CableCARD manufacturer is and (b) whether you are using single stream or multistream cards.

The person I want to hear most from is Chimpware ...


----------



## silypuddy (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone know how long this takes to install?

I've been stuck at the "Almost there..Just a few minutes more..." screen for over 10 minutes.

I saw the pending restart, so I unplugged and rebooted.

It said it was installing a new update, rebooted and now I am stuck here.

Should I just unplug and try again?


----------



## dfelska (Aug 25, 2007)

TivoPony you must love days like this one. Racing home to hit download repeatedly...thank you. And if this fixes the audio drops, well, heaven......

thanks


----------



## dkwong (Aug 27, 2007)

MirclMax said:


> As reported by another user in the official TiVo HD issue thread ..
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5409060&&#post5409060
> 
> -MirclMax


Ah, I'm using HDMI for both audio and video, so that's probably why I didn't have the audio drop problem. Thanks.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

dkwong said:


> Ah, I'm using HDMI for both audio and video, so that's probably why I didn't have the audio drop problem. Thanks.


I'm using HDMI for both as well... and Dolby Digital dropped out tons .. even on PCM, the music choice stations were very choppy.

That being said .. under this new release, I've switched back to Dolby Digital and currently have noticed no problems (2 x SA cards)

-MirclMax


----------



## navman (Aug 11, 2007)

No problems so far with new update.
2 SA S-Cards with Cox in Phoenix.


----------



## rcamille (Dec 24, 2002)

My unit updated to the new software version, but upon restart, both cable cards did not initialize properly. I removed both cards, reinstalled card 1 allowed it to initialize, then reinstalled card 2 and allowed it initialize. 

After that, it would not tune to any stations. 

I ran guided setup and now all is well. 

It seems that when the unit restarts, I have some kind of problem with the cable cards initializing. This does not happen all the time, but i would say 75% of the time. Albeit, the unit does not restart that often, but this is a bit of a hassle.

Anyone else with the same problem?

BTW, with the new update - everything looks real good. No macroblocking observed thus far.


----------



## navman (Aug 11, 2007)

dont have to unplug you can go to restart/reboot from tivo menu........worked for me.


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

Looking good here, but I was good before. 2x Moto cards on Mediacom in the Quad Cities (IA/IL border). Just want better menu response. 

As far as HDMI, I use it, but only for video. Direct digital connection between the TiVo HD and the VSX-1014 receiver with zero DD dropouts. If you are still getting drops then you may want to consider hooking up directly to the receiver until the DD drops are fixed, if the possibility exists.

joneSi


----------



## PSUMattDE (Aug 16, 2007)

Working fine here as well - but since i'm on FIOS w/ Moto S-cards, version b fixed me previously.

I am still getting dolby digital audio dropout - especially on MTV (FIOS channel 180).

I really hope this is an addt'l software issue.


----------



## tgmii (Feb 21, 2002)

I've been running it for about an hour, both tuners, basic and premium channels... so far so good!

2 Scientific atlanta single stream cards w/ cablevision

Old recordings still pixelate, but I pretty much expected that. 

Now can you guys help the people at Palm fix the Treo 700p patch! 

Great work!

Tom


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

Okay folks:

2 Scientific Atlanta Single Stream Cards
Time Warner Cable Manhattan

Prior to the update: Frequent Pixelation, approximately 1x per minute.; some audio dropouts but no big deal; some stopping/starting/dropouts when I first change to a channel.

After the update: Been watching for 2hrs and haven't seen a single bit of pixelation. The issues when I first change to a channel are still there, but I didn't expect this to be fixed and it's not that big of a deal.

The only weirdness: One time, changing to an HD channel, the broadcast froze for about 3 seconds, and then flipped to the cablecard initialization screen (black with grey borders, says "press clear to exit"). I pressed "clear" and it went back to the channel and it was as if nothing happened. Don't know what that was all about, hope it doesn't happen too often, and hopefully it's not a sign of trouble on the horizon.

But overall, this is GREAT EFFING NEWS. I AM HAPPY.


----------



## dfelska (Aug 25, 2007)

Time Warner Cable Manhattan (the worst cable company on the planet - if Tivo works with them, it will work with anything)

Before the update, my other half complaining constantly about the picure and audio problems and asking daily when it was going to be fixed. I got good at saying "really soon, they will figure it out". Since the update, neither of us have seen a single macroblocking issue in either the living room or bedroom. I have to say, amazing work and better than I had hoped by far. And I don't know if this was intentionally addressed, but the Dolby Digital audio drops have disappeared too. We could not be happier. GREAT job Tivo. Next time, please have a wider beta before you release new stuff to the public, I work in technology, so I understand S$% happens, but this should not have been that hard to spot with a better testing program ahead of time - it was not some super obscure combination to reproduce the issue.

But anyway, its all good now - thank you!!!


----------



## jesseg (Mar 16, 2007)

randymac88 said:


> Okay folks:
> 
> 2 Scientific Atlanta Single Stream Cards
> Time Warner Cable Manhattan
> ...


i'm using time warner in brooklyn, with the exact same setup, and the exact same results (even with the cablecard initialization screen, which came up once, right after rebooting).


----------



## icatar (Apr 10, 2003)

Dual SA cards on Cablevision of CT.

Frequent pixelization prior to the upgrade. Nothing since!

:up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## MichaelMI (Oct 25, 2004)

Fixed in here in San Diego with SA cards. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## cody_dingo (Aug 21, 2007)

TWC in Kansas City, MO with two SA S-Cards. I just had very minimal pixelization. I'm talking once or twice per half-hour show, with the distortion lasting about a half second.

Seems to have completely gone away now.

Thank you TiVo!


----------



## riddick21 (Dec 12, 2006)

what about the s3!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

riddick21 said:


> what about the s3!


The fix is specifically for the Tivo HD.


----------



## doormat (Sep 15, 2004)

After 30 minutes it looks good. Thanks Mr Pony, and I'll buy you a beer at CES 2008.


----------



## sniperlv (Jan 17, 2001)

Cox Phoenix here 2 SA Cards. Been running for over an hour looks good hasn't skipped a beat. Thanks Pony...


----------



## avidfan451 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've never noticed any macroblocking issues before, but tonight I saw it while watching CSI:NY. It's only every three minutes or so, but it's there. I have one Motorola MCard, and am on Comcast cable in CA. I even went back and watched four hours of programming recorded before the update, and haven't seen it. Some of it is HD, some SD, but no macroblocking. Shouldn't it show up in old recordings, too, though?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

randymac88 said:


> The only weirdness: One time, changing to an HD channel, the broadcast froze for about 3 seconds, and then flipped to the cablecard initialization screen (black with grey borders, says "press clear to exit"). I pressed "clear" and it went back to the channel and it was as if nothing happened. Don't know what that was all about, hope it doesn't happen too often, and hopefully it's not a sign of trouble on the horizon.


I get that every once in a while on one of my Series III TiVos. I haven't seen it on the other unit, but then I watch the other unit far less often. It has never seemed to cause a loss of recorded material, but I think it only happens when one of the tuners switches streams to record a different channel. I couldn't swear it, because it hasn't happened all that often - maybe once every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

riddick21 said:


> what about the s3!


+1

Glad to hear that it is fixed on the HD. Now when is a similar fix coming for the S3? Same symptoms, same SA cards -- been there since initial release.

And before someone asks, "No, it is not a problem with the signal level or the signal quality" and "yes, the signal levels and quality have been checked multiple times by myself and Time Warner".


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

TiVolunteer said:


> +1
> 
> Glad to hear that it is fixed on the HD. Now when is a similar fix coming for the S3? Same symptoms, same SA cards -- been there since initial release.
> 
> And before someone asks, "No, it is not a problem with the signal level or the signal quality" and "yes, the signal levels and quality have been checked multiple times by myself and Time Warner".


+2


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> The fix is specifically for the Tivo HD.


Are there any plans to "fix" the problems with the S3 that have plagued this unit for nearly a year now ?


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

Fixed for me too! 2 SA single stream cards, Charter Cable in Groton, MA. Frequent glitches before the update, so far haven't noticed any, but that was just a brief 30-45 minutes last night. 

I'll try my optical audio connection again. We couldn't use it before because it dropped out so often, HDMI audio worked fine. 

Pony, give a HUGE "attaboy" to the team that fixed this. You guys have done a lot to restore our confidence in TiVo.

-Matt


----------



## pfibiger (Apr 24, 2007)

It is extremely frustrating to see this fixed for the TivoHD, and not hear a peep about if/when it's going to be fixed for the S3. The problem was reported, even acknowledged by Tivo well before the HD was released. Every time TivoPony comes on here to talk about an update, I hope that it'll be for the S3 as well, but when people ask in the comments, no one ever follows up.

I had my cable company out half a dozen times, every run of cable from the pole to my house was replaced, i've had 3 different sets of cable cards. I've done my part. I would really, really appreciate it if you could sort this out


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's another vote for this to be fixed on the s3. I've got two of them, each with 2 SA cards...and they both desperately need this fix.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Wonder just how many of the S3 users are out there having endured this ongoing problem for much too long ???


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dr_Diablo said:


> Wonder just how many of the S3 users are out there having endured this ongoing problem for much too long ???


The issue fixed for the TiVoHD has nothing to do with the S3. The bug in the THD was affecting all SA card users. Whereas the issue with the S3 does not. Plus, the fact that the hardware is different (i.e. different drivers), there really is no way to compare the two issues.


----------



## triumfantgary (Sep 5, 2007)

All my sound issues (Dolby using DO cable) are now fixed.

Audio drop out and audio poping while changing channels.

Thanks for the fix~


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> As promised, we've completed our testing and a new update is now available for TiVoHD. We believe this will alleviate the majority of issues people have reported with CableCards, specifically some issues with SA CableCards.
> 
> The software is mapped to all TiVoHD systems, you should see it on your box in the next couple of days (unless you are pressing 'connect to TiVo service now' repeatedly).
> 
> ...


It is welcome news that you have found the source for the problem with the Tivo HD... Excellent work there TivoPony...

Now ? What is a reasonable projection date for a "fix" of the S3 problems ?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

rainwater said:


> The issue fixed for the TiVoHD has nothing to do with the S3. The bug in the THD was affecting all SA card users. Whereas the issue with the S3 does not. Plus, the fact that the hardware is different (i.e. different drivers), there really is no way to compare the two issues.


Thats a presumptive statement given that nobody here knows the root cause of the TivoHD issue. TivoHD implementation may have led to much higher probability of occurence..... or Not.... Without root cause, you cant tell.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks for the update TP. It appears from limited testing (I am traveling and cannot really test well) my wife reports the issue is resolved. Thanks to the Tivo engineers who remedied this issue. I am very excited to be a strong advocate of Tivo again!


----------



## nick58b (Jul 29, 2007)

Appears to have fixed my pixelization/audio issues too. Cox cable in Santa Barbara, 2 SA cards. Thanks!


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Dr_Diablo said:


> It is welcome news that you have found the source for the problem with the Tivo HD... Excellent work there TivoPony...
> 
> Now ? What is a reasonable projection date for a "fix" of the S3 problems ?


It's a reasonable question, but do you need to ask it 3 times in the same thread? There are others with S3s here, they'll be asking the same question too...and they have more credibility and get more of my sympathy....you had a TiVoHD and got impatient, and knowingly bought the S3 with some of the same related issues.

I can only hope that the new work from 8.1x TiVoHD code base can be incorporated into the 8.3x S3 code base asap so that S3s can reap all the pixelation fix and mcard goodness, and the TiVoHD begins to enjoy faster menus (updated indexing, etc.), and also unofficial eSata support.

Performance Stablization of the codes bases certainly require the priority, but I also want to see MRV and TiVo2Go added this Fall too....especially MRV.

I want my full TiVo DVR experience coupled with HD (even if they only support SD MRV/TTG as the first step...so that at least my S2DT get also get other content as well.)


----------



## foamy909 (Mar 29, 2005)

SCSIRAID said:


> Thats a presumptive statement given that nobody here knows the root cause of the TivoHD issue. TivoHD implementation may have led to much higher probability of occurence..... or Not.... Without root cause, you cant tell.


I have to agree. I want them to at least examine if the fix could be implemented on the S3 as well. I have SA cablecards and initially pixellation was not that bad, but it has progressively gotten worse, especially on encrypted channels. I have had my cableco come out and check signal strength as well, which was pretty much eliminated as the cause.


----------



## Berkshire (Jul 1, 2007)

TiVolunteer said:


> +1
> 
> Glad to hear that it is fixed on the HD. Now when is a similar fix coming for the S3? Same symptoms, same SA cards -- been there since initial release.
> 
> And before someone asks, "No, it is not a problem with the signal level or the signal quality" and "yes, the signal levels and quality have been checked multiple times by myself and Time Warner".


+3


----------



## sls3000 (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't for the life of me get it to download, how do I force it?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

While I continue to think that this has made things MUCH better .. I do have to report that I noticed some audio dropouts last night ..was only watching "Live TV" .. had several drop outs during "Power of 10" .. but didn't have a chance to check into it much. Heard a dropout on another show ... rewound, played it again, and there was no dropout.

Obviously, need to watch more TV to have a better report...

2x SA cards + HDMI + Dolby Digital + 1080 fixed

-MirclMax


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

sls3000 said:



> I can't for the life of me get it to download, how do I force it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


 Go in to messages and settings>settings>phone and network> then click on connect to tivo service now. Then once its done check the system info screen to see if it says pending restart for status and if it does tell the machine to reboot


----------



## mojotwo (Jul 25, 2007)

Fixed my pixelization/audio issues. Time Warner Cable in San Diego, Ca. 2 SA cards.


----------



## Chris8204 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm using Comcast with 2 SA cards....all problems fixed so far. Before the update I was having macroblocking problems every 30 seconds or so and after watching TV for 2 hours last night I didn't see one instance of macroblocking. The next test will be when I hook up the optical cable to my receiver but it seems like the audio should be fine now according to other posts.


----------



## LostInAustin (Sep 15, 2006)

TiVolunteer said:


> +1
> 
> Glad to hear that it is fixed on the HD. Now when is a similar fix coming for the S3? Same symptoms, same SA cards -- been there since initial release.
> 
> And before someone asks, "No, it is not a problem with the signal level or the signal quality" and "yes, the signal levels and quality have been checked multiple times by myself and Time Warner".


+4


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

d_anders said:


> It's a reasonable question, but do you need to ask it 3 times in the same thread? There are others with S3s here, they'll be asking the same question too...and they have more credibility and get more of my sympathy....you had a TiVoHD and got impatient, and knowingly bought the S3 with some of the same related issues.
> 
> I can only hope that the new work from 8.1x TiVoHD code base can be incorporated into the 8.3x S3 code base asap so that S3s can reap all the pixelation fix and mcard goodness, and the TiVoHD begins to enjoy faster menus (updated indexing, etc.), and also unofficial eSata support.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explainin the obvious my friend, you'd make a heck of a MOD...

Even after calling Tivo this AM, the gal didn't know when an update would be available for the S3...

So, all that can be done is wait for TP to inform all that they have a update ready for the S3...

Does this count as 4 posts now?

Glad to hear that your problems have been resolved there Chimpware..
You da man... :up:


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

I can't wait to test the c2 update tonight on BB8. CBS-HD has always been one of the worst channels for me in terms of pixelation and audio drops.


----------



## ncbagwell (Feb 15, 2005)

LostInAustin said:


> +4


+5


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

Dr_Diablo said:


> Glad to hear that your problems have been resolved there Chimpware..
> You da man... :up:


ROTFL. If he could have waited a few weeks, the problems that he (and others) had complained so much about and that they may not be resolved, appear to have been resolved. I wont speak too soon about pixelation problems you guys have been having with those cards. Still hoping it works for all.

joneSi


----------



## rcamille (Dec 24, 2002)

I am on cablevision of Long Island with NDS Cards. 

Last night while watching the US Open on UHD, I noticed a couple of instances of what appeared to be macroblocking. Not bothersome, but it still occurred.


----------



## psyton (Dec 28, 2002)

joneSi said:


> ROTFL. If he could have waited a few weeks, the problems that he (and others) had complained so much about and that they may not be resolved, appear to have been resolved. I wont speak too soon about pixelation problems you guys have been having with those cards. Still hoping it works for all.


Ahhh, not so quick. If he, and others, hadn't been as vocal, then maybe all the fanbois who cried "cable signal problem" would have won out and Tivo might not have even looked into it. Don't think that is a possibility? Ask some of these S3 subscribers how their pixilation problems are, and that problem has been going on for almost a year. Maybe if _they_ had been a little more vocal in lieu of giving Tivo a quiet pass then who knows, but then again, maybe the S3 is another one of those "Our engineers have been working on alternate solutions for a long time, but unfortunately none exist." kind of problem.

But then again, pure speculation, one is left to only wonder "what if...". So here's ROTFL right back at 'cha...


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

joneSi said:


> ROTFL. If he could have waited a few weeks, the problems that he (and others) had complained so much about and that they may not be resolved, appear to have been resolved. I wont speak too soon about pixelation problems you guys have been having with those cards. Still hoping it works for all.
> 
> joneSi


TiVo put out a defective product that caused customers consternation, unnecessary service calls by cable technicians not to mention wasted money and you find it funny?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

joneSi said:


> ROTFL. If he could have waited a few weeks, the problems that he (and others) had complained so much about and that they may not be resolved, appear to have been resolved. I wont speak too soon about pixelation problems you guys have been having with those cards.


I still can't figure out the sentence structure here...

In summary: *If he could have waited, the problems he had complained about and that they may not be resolved, appear to be resolved.*

Sorry to be a PITA, but I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

best I can figure he needs to drop the ... "and that they" 

yet I am having difficulty with that as well...


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

2 to 1 odds on:

"If he could have waited, the problems he had complained about {strike: and that they may} not {strike: be} {add:being} resolved, appear to be resolved.

But even still it's grammatically incorrect.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I have been following the pixalation issues threads very closely since the release of the new TivoHD, I have had no problems with my unit with HD channels. Last nite I went ahead and forced an update to get the latest rev of the software. Ever since I recieved the update I have pixelation issues on atleast 2 channels DHD and HGTVHD, the weirder thing is its only on recorded video, if im watching live there are no problems at all. Has anyone else had this problem?????

1. Comcast Ann Arbor
2. Motorola 
3. M Card
4. Pixelation issue with recorded content only


----------



## roosta69 (Sep 6, 2007)

Very odd indeed


----------



## blhirsch (Mar 1, 2003)

ah30k said:


> I still can't figure out the sentence structure here...
> 
> In summary: *If he could have waited, the problems he had complained about and that they may not be resolved, appear to be resolved.*
> 
> Sorry to be a PITA, but I have no idea what this means.


I think he meant to say "If he had waited, the problems that he asserted may not ever be resolved, would have been resolved." If I recall correctly, the poster that this post was describing was fairly pessimistic and felt that no fix would ever come, thus the part of the sentence reading "that they may not be resolved."


----------



## achillestv (Sep 3, 2007)

Update completely solved my pixilation and audio problems with SA cards in my Tivo HD. In four hours of viewing not a single event. Prior to update had serious problems occurring every 20 to 30 seconds!


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

blhirsch said:


> I think he meant to say "If he had waited, the problems that he asserted may not ever be resolved, would have been resolved." If I recall correctly, the poster that this post was describing was fairly pessimistic and felt that no fix would ever come, thus the part of the sentence reading "that they may not be resolved."


Sorry about the English here, folks, but you get the idea.

Because the pixelation problems were every 30 seconds for most SA card users, and they appear to be a fixed software issue and NOT a hardware issue.

If you are telling me that somebody who paid $800 for a TiVo S3 box and did -NOT- complain (not just here, but actually calling TiVo) IMO they should have been at the front of the comlaints line in front of us THD users, not because of the price paid but because of the software and product maturity of the S3. Chimpware specifically said that he was unsure that any fix would come. It appears to have come. About 3 weeks after he said that. I think he oughtta' eat those words.



RoyK said:


> TiVo put out a defective product that caused customers consternation, unnecessary service calls by cable technicians not to mention wasted money and you find it funny?


What part of *that* did I say was funny? I am simply saying that there are some that had said it was a HARDWARE problem. Certianly it IS NOT a hardware problem. I never expected it to work 100% right away anyway. I was shocked when mine -DID-. With Windows, I never expect the first round of a new OS to work well. Hell, I'm a mac user, and I never expect any OS X to work 100% ootb when its brand spaking new either. Thinking that my TiVo will, IMO, is optimistic at best.

joneSi


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

ah30k said:


> I still can't figure out the sentence structure here...
> 
> In summary: *If he could have waited, the problems he had complained about and that they may not be resolved, appear to be resolved.*
> 
> Sorry to be a PITA, but I have no idea what this means.


<Puts on flame suit>
If he could have waited, the probelms that he had complained about and SAID might never get resolved, appear to be resolved.

Please feel free to continue to pile on.

joneSi


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I do like seeing that this thread stays bumped to the top since I am currently experiencing some issues but its sucks when the thread gets watered down with nonsense. Could we please stay on point? I definately am not trying to offend anyone but I just dont see the point. The thread is about the new update and while I know that you guys are talking about impatient folks crapping on Tivo all the time and im on your side they should just sit tight, and if they cant dont buy the product until it has all the bugs worked out. However I seem to have a real  problem.


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

cr33p said:


> I have been following the pixalation issues threads very closely since the release of the new TivoHD, I have had no problems with my unit with HD channels. Last nite I went ahead and forced an update to get the latest rev of the software. Ever since I recieved the update I have pixelation issues on atleast 2 channels DHD and HGTVHD, the weirder thing is its only on recorded video, if im watching live there are no problems at all. Has anyone else had this problem?????
> 
> 1. Comcast Ann Arbor
> 2. Motorola
> ...


Not to sound like a broken record but has anything else changed in your setup?

Is this HDMI or Component?

Have you changed the hard drive? What kind of temps are you getting for your drive etc? More info if possible...

joneSi


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> As promised, we've completed our testing and a new update is now available for TiVoHD. We believe this will alleviate the majority of issues people have reported with CableCards, specifically some issues with SA CableCards.
> 
> The software is mapped to all TiVoHD systems, you should see it on your box in the next couple of days (unless you are pressing 'connect to TiVo service now' repeatedly).
> 
> ...


Does it fix the problem where the TiVoHD will only output mono audio from an analog stereo channel? I've heard it on 7 boxes now. Either it's a software problem or worse there is something wrong with the hardware. Every TiVoHD I've listend to from a stereo broadcast on an analog station is output from the TiVoHD as mono signal. The exact same information is in the L and R channel. With stereo the information isn't the same in each channel.


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Does it fix the problem where the TiVoHD will only output mono audio from an analog stereo chyannel? I've heard it on 7 boxes now. Either it's a software problem or worse there is something wrong with the hardware. Every TiVoHD I've listend to from a stereo broadcast on an analog station is output from the TiVoHD as mono signal. The exact same information is in the L and R channel. With stereo the information isn't the same in each channel.


What is the best way to check this. I have a pioneer vsx-1014 on a digital optical feed from the THD. It changes all signals that come in. I'll check right now, just tell me how you want me to test it.

joneSi


----------



## psyton (Dec 28, 2002)

cr33p said:


> I have been following the pixalation issues threads very closely since the release of the new TivoHD, I have had no problems with my unit with HD channels. Last nite I went ahead and forced an update to get the latest rev of the software. Ever since I recieved the update I have pixelation issues on atleast 2 channels DHD and HGTVHD, the weirder thing is its only on recorded video, if im watching live there are no problems at all. Has anyone else had this problem?????
> 
> 1. Comcast Ann Arbor
> 2. Motorola
> ...





cr33p said:


> I do like seeing that this thread stays bumped to the top since I am currently experiencing some issues but its sucks when the thread gets watered down with nonsense. Could we please stay on point? I definately am not trying to offend anyone but I just dont see the point. The thread is about the new update and while I know that you guys are talking about impatient folks crapping on Tivo all the time and im on your side they should just sit tight, and if they cant dont buy the product until it has all the bugs worked out. However I seem to have a real  problem.


Perhaps your experiencing a bug introduced with the latest download. Just sit tight, don't get impatient and crap all over Tivo about this. It'll eventually get fixed, it only took a few weeks before Tivo fixed the SA problem. If you can't be patient and sit tight, maybe you shouldn't have bought the product until it had all these bugs worked out. Settle down, give it time.

Its a ***** when something you paid good money for doesn't work right, isn't it. Enough to make you complain sometimes I'll bet. Be more like joneSi, he never expected it to work 100% right away anyway.

In the interim, might I suggest a workaround for your real problem? Since you are only experiencing it on recorded programs, just don't record anything until the problem gets solved; you can still watch live TV though, complete with trick play. I'm sure Tivo is jumping right on this one, hopefully they've queued your problem up before the S3 problem - those guys have waited this long, what's another month or two, right?

How's that for me not intending to offend anyone?


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

psyton said:


> Perhaps your experiencing a bug introduced with the latest download. Just sit tight, don't get impatient and crap all over Tivo about this. It'll eventually get fixed, it only took a few weeks before Tivo fixed the SA problem. If you can't be patient and sit tight, maybe you shouldn't have bought the product until it had all these bugs worked out. Settle down, give it time.
> 
> Its a ***** when something you paid good money for doesn't work right, isn't it. Enough to make you complain sometimes I'll bet. Be more like joneSi, he never expected it to work 100% right away anyway.
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose that you can expect whatever you want. The reality is that we are talking about software here, and I'd really like to know when software was released 100% working.

You might be more helpful by suggesting some things that might help out.

joneSi


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

cr33p said:


> Ever since I recieved the update I have pixelation issues on atleast 2 channels DHD and HGTVHD, the weirder thing is its only on recorded video, if im watching live there are no problems at all. Has anyone else had this problem?????


Were the recordings made before you got the update? If so, that would explain a lot. If livetv is fine, then recordings will be fine since livetv is a recording too. What you are explaining was most likely either a temporary problem with your cable system or you are watching recordings made before the update.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Were the recordings made before you got the update? If so, that would explain a lot. If livetv is fine, then recordings will be fine since livetv is a recording too. What you are explaining was most likely either a temporary problem with your cable system or you are watching recordings made before the update.


My problem was actually happening with recorded shows and trtick play. I made my machine manually reboot and all seems to be fine, but it has never done this before the update, maybe its just pure coincidence. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

joneSi said:


> What is the best way to check this. I have a pioneer vsx-1014 on a digital optical feed from the THD. It changes all signals that come in. I'll check right now, just tell me how you want me to test it.
> 
> joneSi


You just record from an channel you know is analog, not digital, that the content is in stereo. When running through your receiver when it receives a mono signal from the left and right channel the audio will only come out of the center channel. Running straight through the TV it's obvious that the audio is identical in each channel.
I just exchanged my TiVoHD again last night since the analog channels would sometimes show up with a black screen. The new one updated to the newer software and the mono from analog stereo channel problem is still there. SO they did not fix anything with this audio problem. At least when I get My FIOS TV this weekend, since I'm going to use it with the TiVoHD initially I won't have to worry about the analog channels anymore. They will be all digital from FIOS. Assuming they can set the cable cards up properly.


----------



## slowtraveler (Sep 7, 2007)

cr33p said:


> I have been following the pixalation issues threads very closely since the release of the new TivoHD, I have had no problems with my unit with HD channels. Last nite I went ahead and forced an update to get the latest rev of the software. Ever since I recieved the update I have pixelation issues on atleast 2 channels DHD and HGTVHD, the weirder thing is its only on recorded video, if im watching live there are no problems at all. Has anyone else had this problem?????
> 
> 1. Comcast Ann Arbor
> 2. Motorola
> ...


I have a Moto M-Card in my TiVoHD (receiving service from Comcast in Chicago) and have been seeing recurring dropouts, decoder hits, macroblocking, etc since initial installation about three weeks ago. Usually, a warm reset of the TiVoHD would restore order for a day or two. I've been waiting for the update in expectation that these problems would be significantly reduced, so I've tolerated the situation.

I received the "c2" update yesterday (Thursday) morning and have experienced DRASTICALLY increased macroblocking, audio dropouts, tuning failures, black screens, etc, since then. HD premium channels will not tune at all; non-CA protected HD channels have constant tuning/decode problems, rendering them unwatchable.

Multiple THD reboots and cold hits from Comcast have failed to improve the situation. I have a C* truck roll sked'ed for Monday AM to evaluate signal strength and possibly swap out the M-Card.

TiVoHD performance has gotten WAY WAY WAY worse since the update. Coincidence? Possible undetected problems w/ update vis-a-vis Moto M-Cards? Too soon to tell.

Any suggestions while I wait for the Comcast truck roll?

Kind regards,

slowtraveler
Chicago, IL


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

slowtraveler said:


> I have a Moto M-Card in my TiVoHD (receiving service from Comcast in Chicago) and have been seeing recurring dropouts, decoder hits, macroblocking, etc since initial installation about three weeks ago. Usually, a warm reset of the TiVoHD would restore order for a day or two. I've been waiting for the update in expectation that these problems would be significantly reduced, so I've tolerated the situation.
> 
> I received the "c2" update yesterday (Thursday) morning and have experienced DRASTICALLY increased macroblocking, audio dropouts, tuning failures, black screens, etc, since then. HD premium channels will not tune at all; non-CA protected HD channels have constant tuning/decode problems, rendering them unwatchable.
> 
> ...


I was amazed that all had been working so well with my unit since the purchase and set up, then after last nite I freaked out, I hope it was a one time thing. Im not sure what is happening to your unit, maybe its a defective unit, could you still exchange it?


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

joneSi said:


> Because the pixelation problems were every 30 seconds for most SA card users, and they appear to be a fixed software issue and NOT a hardware issue.


sometimes you can write software to overcome hardware glitches.

I, for one, am happy that the fix is working.

I have a TiVoHD, two SA Cable Cards, on Cablevision, and after the update, the problem has pretty much disappeared, from what I see.

I have a friend with a Series3, and she has pixelation problems. Honestly, her pixelation problems were nowhere near as frequent as it was on my TivoHD. Hers were occurring once every 5-10 minutes or so, and involved minor speckling. The problems on my TiVoHD have been nasty, occurring every 30 seconds ago, major enough to 'ruin' the display. The first update reduced the frequency, and this one seems to have cleared it.

Given the S3 and HD units are similar, I doubt it'll be much longer before the S3 gets an appropriate patch.


----------



## slowtraveler (Sep 7, 2007)

cr33p said:


> I was amazed that all had been working so well with my unit since the purchase and set up, then after last nite I freaked out, I hope it was a one time thing. Im not sure what is happening to your unit, maybe its a defective unit, could you still exchange it?


Well, it's a Best Buy box, and I still have a week or so left to return it, but that seems a little drastic (especially since I'd have to go back to Comcast with my tail between my legs and start using their heinous STB/DVR again).

Right now I'm speculating that the update may have hosed something in the pairing or CA setup on my M-Card. My problems got so dramatically worse after the update that I can't believe it would actually have passed QA like this. Perhaps there's an installation script issue of some kind, rather than a big flaw in the new SW itself.

I'll report back if I see any progress (though I'll be out of town for most of the weekend). Hope your problem works itself out, too.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

slowtraveler said:


> Well, it's a Best Buy box, and I still have a week or so left to return it, but that seems a little drastic (especially since I'd have to go back to Comcast with my tail between my legs and start using their heinous STB/DVR again).
> 
> Right now I'm speculating that the update may have hosed something in the pairing or CA setup on my M-Card. My problems got so dramatically worse after the update that I can't believe it would actually have passed QA like this. Perhaps there's an installation script issue of some kind, rather than a big flaw in the new SW itself.
> 
> I'll report back if I see any progress (though I'll be out of town for most of the weekend). Hope your problem works itself out, too.


I meant exchange your unit for another unit, esp since you are having crapcast come back out again to check into it and paying for another truck roll, it wouldnt hurt to elimate a defective unit out of the equation, esp since you have always had problems before the update, and most have not reported any problems with a moto M card. Id be off to Best Buy


----------



## rcamille (Dec 24, 2002)

I experienced a few audio dropouts on the CBS-HD feed last night while watching Big Brother 8. Anyone else?? 

Cablevision of Long Island
NDS Cards
Software Version C


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

Yep... while I have yet to see any more pixelation issues, there are definitely still some audio dropouts, but not so bad that it's unwatchable. I'm connected via optical cable.

Another (very annoying) thing that I *think* started after the update was that any time I change channels, my audio receiver will switch from Dolby Digital to PCM, and then back to Dolby Digital on the new HD channel. This causes two little relay clicks in my receiver each channel change...


----------



## slowtraveler (Sep 7, 2007)

cr33p said:


> I meant exchange your unit for another unit, esp since you are having crapcast come back out again to check into it and paying for another truck roll, it wouldnt hurt to elimate a defective unit out of the equation, esp since you have always had problems before the update, and most have not reported any problems with a moto M card. Id be off to Best Buy


Mmm, good point. I see you did mention exchange in your first reply, sorry I didn't pay attention.

I do like to be methodical in troubleshooting, though, and monkeying with multiple parts of a problem at once tends to complicate things.

I'll see what happens with the C* truck roll, then consider exchanging the THD.

Thanx for the good responses.


----------



## Dpmsr (Aug 27, 2007)

Trying to get the update but keep getting "connection interrupted" error using my phone line connection. I know, I know, I'll be going wireless soon, but this hasn't happened before. Anyone else having the same problem getting the update?

I've been trying for two days now...


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Dpmsr said:


> Trying to get the update but keep getting "connection interrupted" error using my phone line connection. I know, I know, I'll be going wireless soon, but this hasn't happened before. Anyone else having the same problem getting the update?
> 
> I've been trying for two days now...


I had a similar problem with a S2 box the other nite, took like 5 tries before it made a good connection, sounds like the servers may be working hard


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

rcamille said:


> I experienced a few audio dropouts on the CBS-HD feed last night while watching Big Brother 8. Anyone else??
> 
> Cablevision of Long Island
> NDS Cards
> Software Version C


This was most likely due to the contestants swearing and instead of bleeping them, just dropping the audio. It happens occasionally on the live show. I experienced drop outs last night on BB8 and I could see Dick swearing during one of them.


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

brermike said:


> This was most likely due to the contestants swearing and instead of bleeping them, just dropping the audio. It happens occasionally on the live show. I experienced drop outs last night on BB8 and I could see Dick swearing during one of them.


Heh... maybe so for BB8... but I'm hoping they don't have to bleep the commentators on baseball games or the Thomas Crown Affair adapted for TNTHD


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Watchin Die Hard, an it's "bleeped"
to death...


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

Yes the more I watch... there are some serious audio dropout problems... to the point of being REALLY annoying to watch. I'm not sure if it's worse than before, since before the macroblocking issues were dominating the list of problems with the HD channel...


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> You just record from an channel you know is analog, not digital, that the content is in stereo. When running through your receiver when it receives a mono signal from the left and right channel the audio will only come out of the center channel. Running straight through the TV it's obvious that the audio is identical in each channel.
> I just exchanged my TiVoHD again last night since the analog channels would sometimes show up with a black screen. The new one updated to the newer software and the mono from analog stereo channel problem is still there. SO they did not fix anything with this audio problem. At least when I get My FIOS TV this weekend, since I'm going to use it with the TiVoHD initially I won't have to worry about the analog channels anymore. They will be all digital from FIOS. Assuming they can set the cable cards up properly.


Well, I am doing so right now and I am getting sound out of my center channel only.

Receiver: Pioneer VSX-1016
Receiver mode: Neo 6: cinema
Digital: Optical directly from reciever to THD.
Cards: 2 x moto cards
750 gb WD sata drive

joneSi


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

rcamille said:


> I experienced a few audio dropouts on the CBS-HD feed last night while watching Big Brother 8. Anyone else??
> 
> Cablevision of Long Island
> NDS Cards
> Software Version C


I am about 99.5% sure that they were "bleep outs" for cursing and not the dreaded audio drop outs that we have all grown to know and hate.

Why am I so sure? I was watching it on the "upstairs Tivo" as my wife calls it. A *Sony Series 1* !


----------



## JRJr (Aug 10, 2007)

This seems as good a thread as any to ask my question, as I can't find the topic elsewhere. I'm trying to get my replacement S3 (because my old- 10 month old - one died early this week) to get the latest software version.

On my previous S3 I could delete, but go to the Recently Deleted and retrieve. I can't anymore. I've done two forced connect to TIVO to download a full 2 weeks of material, but the version still reads: 8.01c-01-2-648.

What should I do to get the latest version, or will it do so automatically on it's on time?

Thanks.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

JRJr said:


> This seems as good a thread as any to ask my question, as I can't find the topic elsewhere. I'm trying to get my replacement S3 (because my old- 10 month old - one died early this week) to get the latest software version.
> 
> On my previous S3 I could delete, but go to the Recently Deleted and retrieve. I can't anymore. I've done two forced connect to TIVO to download a full 2 weeks of material, but the version still reads: 8.01c-01-2-648.
> 
> ...


You need to force a connection after you have the full guide data loaded. (This would be the 4th connection from initial setup). Go to Phone & Network > Connect to the Tivo service. When you see "Pending Restart" on status, reboot the box.

Or just wait. Tivo will get the update on its' own.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

All I can say is THANK GOD (and Tivo). I have been waiting to purchase a THD because of this problem, and I have been using a God awful Scientific Atlanta 8300HDC that won't even let you prioritize series recordings, and 75% of the time just stops recording programs all together! (Plus there are about 50 other bad things about this box that have been driving me MAD MAD MAD). Now I can go spend my money and come back home to Tivo.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Dpmsr said:


> Trying to get the update but keep getting "connection interrupted" error using my phone line connection. I know, I know, I'll be going wireless soon, but this hasn't happened before. Anyone else having the same problem getting the update?
> 
> I've been trying for two days now...


When I was tryin to get the update, would fail to an incoming call... Then the Tivo locked up after resarting from the update...

It may take a day or two, or just update on it's own, usually around 2 AM or so...

It will happen, sooner than later...


----------



## TiVoter123 (Jan 1, 2001)

TiVoter123 said:


> Yes the more I watch... there are some serious audio dropout problems... to the point of being REALLY annoying to watch. I'm not sure if it's worse than before, since before the macroblocking issues were dominating the list of problems with the HD channel...


Is anyone else still experiencing audio drop-out problems? I am worried because the update has seemed to resolve this issue for most people... that I may be too isolated of a case to warrant a potential fix?


----------



## burningcedar (Aug 5, 2007)

TiVoter123 said:


> Is anyone else still experiencing audio drop-out problems? I am worried because the update has seemed to resolve this issue for most people... that I may be too isolated of a case to warrant a potential fix?


Yes: After installing the update things got MUCH better. I thought problems were completely eliminated but yesterday while watching football on HD I started getting occasional pixelization and audio dropouts -- maybe every 20 minutes or so. Certainly not nearly as bad as before; but still noticeable. Guess I'll have to call customer service.


----------



## oldnacl (Mar 23, 2007)

Having forced the update before my 2 SA CCs were installed, I can't speak for the way it worked before the update, but I am seeing occasional pixelation and some audio dropouts. Enough to be slightly irritating but still happy to have the SA 8300 HD out of the house. (Except, of course, for the Copy to VCR function on the SA which is WAY better than the TiVo implementation.)


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm still having occasional audio dropouts as well. Before, I would get one almost every time I had pixelization and sometimes even when I didn't see any visual problems. Now it seems I only get the one's where there is no visual indications of a problem. Not bad. Much better than before. It's strange to see the programs without serious macroblocking every 30 seconds. I hadn't checked the board for a while and one night turned on the TV and it was like a miracle, but I knew immediately that the system had rebooted because my 30 sec skip had been lost. So I checked my SW version and saw the C. I'm much happier now. Now if we can just get the audio working correctly we'll be in great shape.

Also I noticed it fixed the display problems, but doesn't seem to have fixed the "name from the website" problem.

Thanks Tivo, keep plugging!

Gary


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Since the most recent software update (not sure what the version # is, as I'm not in front of the TiVo at the moment), but the one referenced in this thread, I've noticed a new issue.

When I fast forward through recorded content at 3x on my THD box, there are segments of static/pixelized/streaked frames at various intervals. The longer the FF is left on 3x, the more often I see them. The pixelized "patches" only last for a second or two, but they are full frame. Looks like a combination of "static" and pixelization, in color, with a horizontal "smear". Doesn't matter what channel the program was recorded on.

Not a show stopper, but potentially problematic when trying to stop the FF at the proper spot to resume the program following a commercial jump, for example.

Prior to this particular update, all was fine, so I'm thinking this update introduced this issue.

Anyone else able to produce this? (Motorola cards, Verizon FIOS).


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

add me to the "what about us S3 guys?"

we paid twice as much and have waited a year for a pixelation fix


----------

